# RSS als String speichern



## marcel01 (22. Okt 2010)

Hallo, 

wie kann ich am besten den Titel einer Meldung eines RSS-Feeds abfragen und in einen String packen? I habe schon etwas herumprobiert und gegoogelt, irgendwie habe ich es aber nicht hinbekommen. Danke schonmal!


----------



## Noctarius (22. Okt 2010)

Z.B. mit einem Mini-1Tag-Parser in Lycia  alternativ mit einem XPath Ausdruck.


----------



## marcel01 (22. Okt 2010)

Danke. Ich werde mir beides mal ansehen


----------



## Noctarius (22. Okt 2010)

Ansonsten poste mal einen Ausschnitt aus dem XML, dann kann man helfen


----------



## marcel01 (22. Okt 2010)

Ich habe jetzt mit dem XPathReader angefangen. Es geht darum, einen Bot im IRC bei neuem RSS-Beitrag einen Hinweis posten zu lassen. Wie mach ich das am besten? Den Reader habe ich fertig (copy&paste :bae: ), wie kann ich jetzt auf neue Überprüfen? Danke


----------



## Noctarius (22. Okt 2010)

Regelmäßiges Polling


----------



## marcel01 (22. Okt 2010)

z.B.?


----------



## Noctarius (22. Okt 2010)

was z.B.?


----------



## marcel01 (22. Okt 2010)

Sorry, ich meinte: Wie könnte man das z.B. umsetzen?


----------



## Noctarius (22. Okt 2010)

```
Timer timer = new Timer();
timer.schedule(new TimerTask() {
  public void run() {
    List<String> titles = readTitles();
    titles = selectNewTitles(titles);
    notify(titles);
  }
});
```


----------



## marcel01 (22. Okt 2010)

Und das kommt in den XPathreader.java ?


----------



## Noctarius (22. Okt 2010)

Kommt drauf an, ein wenig am Design rumdenken musst du schon selber und die 2 Methoden readTitles und selectNewTitles musst du auch noch implementieren


----------



## marcel01 (22. Okt 2010)

Klar. Danke soweit, wenn ich nochwas habe, melde ich mich


----------

